

Ask HN: what are your favorite coder related videos? (any length, any kind) - rugoso

as title says, any kind: comedy, tutorials, documentaries, movies, whatever
======
strick
This is a presentation at a TED conference by Carolyn Porco about Cassini-
Huygens and Saturn:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/carolyn_porco_flies_us_to_saturn.ht...](http://www.ted.com/talks/carolyn_porco_flies_us_to_saturn.html)

It has stuck with me for years. She is so inspiring, so passionate about her
work. She is doing work of the highest order--long projects of amazing
complexity that take many years to reach fruition.

------
bluedaisy3294
<http://www.keepautomation.com/products/word_barcode/> KEEPAUTOMATION Free
Online Code Reader,You can make your owen barcode and put it on your prudoucts

------
doh
WAT is the best <https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat> :)

------
Garvey
Sneakers: <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105435/>

------
logn
Hackers, Office Space, Mission Impossible, Pi

~~~
rugoso
hmmm, mission impossible? which one?

~~~
logn
MI:1. Physical security hack. It's a stretch, but physical security is the
first step to network security. When I worked at a bank, we kept the locations
of our data centers pretty hush-hush. The employees badges didn't even have
the bank logo.

